# Blacks Creek 3.1 Whitetail PACK



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

*awesome packs!!!*

Hey if your looking for a really nice lightweight, quality pack that has the option of adding a real comfortable flip down detachable seat pad that can used on the ground or easily be removed attached to treestands all made in the USA. Limited Lifetime Warranty on all zippers and workmanship at an awesome price from a great person to deal with give Chet a call you'l be glad you did!

Chet Bruderer

Rocky Mountain Pack Systems

Ph-208-604-4439 Fax-208-478-2263

http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/packs.html


----------

